# Diabetes news 09/12/08



## Admin (Dec 9, 2008)

*Diabetes study cuts ulcer deaths*
A ground-breaking system which could halve the number of people dying from a diabetes-related condition has been developed in the Lothians. New research shows patients suffering from a diabetic foot ulcer could win their battle if their heart health was also treated at the same time. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/7715332.stm

*Tailored to Perfection' * 
Involving the public in designing services is not just a question of ditching top-down for bottom-up - it's a complex test of leadership and organisation.
The article uses Diabetes UK's statistics about NHS treatment and how much money would be saved by teaching people with diabetes to self manage. http://www.guardian.co.uk/public/features/story/0,,2294388,00.html


----------

